# Made it through the heart procedure just fine !



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 8, 2014)

I am still in the hospital, but doing better, up and walking again, think I can go home tomorrow. The doctors are pleased and said everything went well. After well over 10 years of a-fib and CHF,  my heart in now in a normal rhythm. They said it will take several months for the inflammation to heal, but already I can breathe and walk better; so when it gets done healing, I  should be able to do more things again. 

I know I haven't been well enough to post much lately, but I wanted to at least let everyone know that I am doing okay and recovering. 
HFL


----------



## Fern (Aug 8, 2014)

That's good news.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 8, 2014)

That's great to hear HFL. Just keep getting better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the update Happyflowerlady, good to know things went smooth and your feeling better. :love_heart:


----------



## Ina (Aug 8, 2014)

HFL, It is so good to hear from you. I knew you were going to be in no shape to deal with us, but that didn't keep me from worrying. It's good to know that your procedure is already give you much needed relief. Just set back and yak with us. Soon enough you'll be feeling so well, that you won't be wanting to sitting around. I so happy for you. 
Don't forget to tell us of the things as you progress.:bighug: :congratulations::flowers::yougogirl:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2014)

So glad to hear your good news. Missed your posts.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2014)

HFL, 
Have faith, strength and courage.  Wishing you a short stay and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 8, 2014)

That's good news!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2014)

Good news indeed. 

We live in marvellous times, and though we gripe about the world we live in, 
it has many good things that we take for granted.

Stay strong and keep improving. As others have said, you have been missed.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you , Everyone for all of the good wishes ! !  I am still typing pretty slow, but being able to think through the fuzz that is in my brain. I am sure that I will be back to my normal sassy self in a day or so. 
I have missed everyone here, too ! 
Looking forward to going home again tomorrow.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2014)

Great news, Hap !!! :goodjob:




... on the flip side of things, they sold Alabama while you were undergoing the operation - something about trimming the dead wood from the country. All former residents must make a choice for their new residence:

Mississippi
Georgia
Tennessee
or
Florida


Good luck and good landings.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 8, 2014)

Yipers !  Well, I am not going to make it much further than my house for a while; so moving anywheres is just not going to happen.  
Who would want to buy Alabama anyway ?  China is going to take over NASA here or something ?


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 9, 2014)

Best wishes fora full, and speedy recovery!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 9, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Who would want to buy Alabama anyway ?  China is going to take over NASA here or something ?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2014)

HFL...how lovely to see you back and know that everything went well and you're slowly recovering. Take really good care of yourself until you're properly better, I'm sorry I missed your post yesterday so hopefully you're at home now reading this.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 9, 2014)

Glad you're back, HFL! If Alabama got sold, whatever you do, don't go to Florida! If God had meant Florida for human habitation he wouldn't have invented sand fleas and land crabs (not to mention alligators)!


----------



## Bettyann (Aug 9, 2014)

YAY for you, Happy Flower Girl!! Wonderful news. I know you will take good care of yourself so I know I don't even have to add that! 
I am happy for you and proud of you!!
Sending you love and a gentle hug (ok, maybe a hand squeeze!  )


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 9, 2014)

_HFL So pleased to hear you are on the road to recovery, you will feel like a new woman very soon_


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 9, 2014)

Very happy to hear your surgery went well and you`re on the road to recovery! Hope you`re home now and in your own bed-or even your favorite chair!


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 9, 2014)

My thoughts echo those above & admire you so much for having the courage to go through the procedures. Hope every day is better than the ones before!


----------



## Raven (Aug 21, 2014)

So glad you are doing well Happyflowerlady. It is always so good to get home.
Take good care of yourself and get lots of rest.

:flowers:


----------



## Athos (Aug 22, 2014)

You had CHF for 10 years before the operation?
Is that what you are saying? That's a long time.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2014)

for you Happy Flower Lady-


----------



## Bettyann (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi there, HFL~!
That is SUCH GOOD NEWS! Yay and Yippee and Yahooooooo!!! It was wonderful to hear from you. Take good care and enjoy just plain everything! :love_heart:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 24, 2014)

Athos said:


> You had CHF for 10 years before the operation?
> Is that what you are saying? That's a long time.



Yes, I have had atrial fibrillation, leaky valve, and CHF since at least 2003, which is when i first went to a doctor and had it diagnosed. Over the years, the CHF progressed from about a 40%EF down to about a 23%EF, and that is when my doctor said it was time to try the surgical procedure.
What they did is a fairly new thing, called a "convergent procedure". They actually do one procedure where they go in through your chest and work on the outside of the heart, and then into another operating room, and the other doctor goes up from the groin and works on the inside of the heart.
They said this has a much better chance of "taking" than just doing either one alone. They told me that the heart would probably go in and out of a-fib for the next 3-6 months as it is healing and stabilizing. 
Next week, i have to go back in and they are going to do a heart shock to try and shock the heart totally back into rhythm, in hopes it will then stop going in and out of a-fib. 

Meantime, I have discovered that the humidity makes a HUGE difference in how well I am able to breathe !  Even when the weather has cooled down, if the humidity is still around 75% (more or less) , then it is hard for me to get enough air.
Robin (my daughter) got me a small AC to put in the window near my favorite chair, and I keep it going at least on de-humidify, and AC when it is hot out, so that I can breathe easier.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2014)

Robin's a sweetie for getting you an air conditioner, I bet that really does help!  Hope all goes well with the heart shock, and your natural rhythm comes back.  :love_heart:


----------



## Lee (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Happyflowerlady, I'm new here so you don't know me but just would like to wish you a speedy recovery also....lee


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 27, 2014)

I went in today for the "cardiovert", which is where they shock you to put the heart out of a-fib, and back into a normal rhythm. It took them three times (which I thankfully slept through), but on the last try, it worked. 
I am feeling much better again. Once they get the heart to working right, it is noticeable right away , and hopefully, this time it will stay in rhythm. 
I could barely breathe enough to get around, and some days simply could not even get out of bed, or think straight when I did. 
Thank you again for everyone here that has been praying and sending the good wishes ! They worked, and I am feeling much better again.


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 27, 2014)

Such good news,HFL.
wishing you a continued speedy recovery.


----------



## Ina (Aug 27, 2014)

Yea!!! *HAPPY DANCING GOING ON HERE. *​ :bighug:


----------



## Athos (Aug 27, 2014)

I asked because I have leaky valve AND cHF  diagnosed 2 years ago. I have no symptoms so far except that I am more tired these days
especially after exercise. They told me I would need surgery in a few years or less but they do not know when. It is inevitable.
I also live in a humid area and am planning to move to an arid state next year. I don't have fibriliation. At least you have a daughter to help
you with it. I have not heard of convergent procedure. I have heard that there is a non invasive procedure. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm glad to hear after 10 years, they've got your heart in a normal rhythm.  I don't know the whole story, but I am so, very happy for you Denise PS as well as your loved ones that must feel so much relief, and joy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2014)

Glad you're feeling better HFL.


----------

